# Largemouth bass fishing in the Altamaha tidewater



## GaH2Os (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone have information on bass fishing in the Altamaha tidewater? What baits,what tide  what methods work.I've been trying to learn for several years but the Altamaha tidewater is a humbling experance for a long time reservoir fisherman. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 14, 2008)

Shrimps and shrimps imitations.

I always had good luck with large black plastic worms rig weedless (Texas style), no weight, and swam (?) across the surface of the water.  It's snakey and full of eels, and the bass slam the worms.

Always had the best luck on a falling tide.  Depending on where you are, you can start at Altamaha Park or Sterling, and fish the tide out down the river.  Also, caught some good fish above Two Fish Camp, again on the out going tide.  Work your way up a creek on the high tide, and come out with the tide..  Lot more bass in brackish water than what people think there.  I've caught bass and redfish (spots) in the same drop.


----------



## GaH2Os (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I've done pretty good fishing  Texas rigged lizzards with 1/2 oz weight on vertical structure on 1/2  falling tide. Had something turn my River hawk around and tow it down stream before breaking off. Had to be a redfish.


----------



## duck chaser (Feb 16, 2008)

I fish tidal water on the savannah river. It's a lot different than fishing lakes but can also be easy fishing. Fish the outgoing tide. I usually throw spinnerbaits and crankbaits. Just have to figure out what colors work the best. I usually fish a crawdad colored crankbait and green and chartreus spinner with gold colorado blades. I started using a big colorado blade and it works well. Fish are usually holding tight to cover. Beat the banks with something you can cover some water quick.


----------



## GaH2Os (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks duck chacer. I'll give that a try in the next few days. That spinner with big Colorado blades should work for redfish too.         what do you think?


----------



## duck chaser (Feb 16, 2008)

I've caught them in the sav. river on those spinners. Never know what you might get into in the tidal water. I had a buddy catch a flounder on a rubber worm one day. Never would have believed it.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

the fishing method is different, but the lures are the same as anywhere else. i have caught fish on just about everything. rattlin fat raps have been good to me over the years. fire tiger and colors ressembling mullet work well. my favorite worm is a culprit in blue electric, blue shad or red shad rigged texas style w/ a 1/4 oz stainless sinker and orange bead between the sinker and worm. i've never tried this, but my couisin has had luck throwing a rattle trap across mud flats at creek mouths. hope some of this helps. good luck.


----------



## GaH2Os (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks whitetailaddict.I'll add those to my list. Bango lures and rattlin rougs have also been good for me in the spring and summer.


----------

